# [solved] baselayout und /etc/init.d/net.eth0

## bbgermany

Hallo Leute,

ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit meiner etwas abenteuerlichen Netzwerkkonfig und dem Pakte baselayout. Jedes mal, wenn ich das baselayout aktualisiere erstellt es den Link /etc/init.d/net.eth0

Kann man das irgendwie unterbinden, da sonst meine Netzwerkconfig nicht mehr funktioniert. Hier mal den Auszug von /etc/conf.d/net und "rc-update show"

 */etc/conf.d/net wrote:*   

> 
> 
> slaves_bond0="eth0 eth1"
> 
> tuntap_vpn="tap"
> ...

 

```

walther@apollo /home/walther $ sudo rc-update show

           alsasound | boot                          

             apache2 |      default                  

        avahi-daemon |      default                  

      avahi-dnsconfd |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

               cupsd |      default                  

                dbus |      default                  

              esound |      default                  

                 gpm |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

             hddtemp |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

          lm_sensors |      default                  

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

           net.bond0 |      default                  

             net.br0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

             net.vpn |      default                  

            netmount |      default                  

             openvpn |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

                sshd |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default                  

walther@apollo /home/walther $ 

```

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Was ist so schlimm daran ? Es ist doch nur ein Symlink der bei dir laut rc-update auch nicht genutzt wird, was geht denn nicht wenn der da ist ?

CoS

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

jedes mal, wenn der Symlink da ist und die Kiste bootet, dann kommt die Meldung (so in etwa):

 *Quote:*   

> No configuration found for net.eth0 assuming dhcp

 

und die Maschine startet eine DHCP-Client bevor net.br0 und das ganze Bonding beginnt. Und genau dann funktioniert das Netzwerk nicht mehr richtige  :Sad: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Finswimmer

config_eth0=( "null" ) sollte doch eine Konfiguration liefern, die besagt, dass eth0 nicht genutzt werden soll.

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> config_eth0=( "null" ) sollte doch eine Konfiguration liefern, die besagt, dass eth0 nicht genutzt werden soll.
> 
> Tobi

 

Man, jetzt muss ich mich schämen. Darauf hätte ich auch selber kommen können. Da hab ich wohl den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen. Bin halt doch nur ein Berliner  :Wink: 

Das probiere ich auch gleich wenn ich zuhause bin  :Very Happy: 

Danke dir Tobi.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## bbgermany

So, ich hab config_eth0(und 1)=( "null" ) eingetragen. Es hilft nichts. Irgendein Dienst versucht ent.eth0 zu starten und zwar kurz nachdem udev die Devices erzeugt hat. Ich kann leider nicht sehen welcher Dienst es ist, der net.eth0 startet. Sobald ich den Link lösche ist es wieder ok.

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, wie man daran kommt. Ich probiere alles aus  :Very Happy: 

Ach waren das noch Zeiten als man nach den Installation net.eth0 selber anlegen musste und es nicht Baselayout für einen getan hat  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## think4urs11

hilft dir das weiter: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3875761.html#3875761

----------

## bbgermany

Das war der Punkt auf dem "i". Danke euch allen

MfG. Stefan

----------

## LinuxTom

Nicht 100%ig zum Thema, doch da Du mit br0 etwas gemacht hast mal kurz hier mein Problem. Es funktioniert bei mir vom Prinzip her. Ich verwende mal das eth0 und mal das wlan0 um ins Netz zu gehen. Leider weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich das automatisch umstelle, doch das später. Ich brauche die br0 für vbox0 (VirtualBox).

Das Problem: wlan0 bricht ab und zu ab und baut auch brav automatisch wieder eine Verbindung auf. Ohne das ganze Bridge-Zeugs merke ich davon nichts, doch die Bridge bekommt das sofort mit und stoppt br0 und fährt es nicht wieder hoch. Ich muss dann einfach immer per Hand /etc/init.d/br0 start eingeben und alles ist wieder ok. Jetzt macht das ein kleines Shell-Script, das alle 5 Sekunden das Interface br0 prüft. Aber wie ist der richtige Weg?

Hier der Auszug aus meiner /etc/conf/net

```
config_wlan0="null"

tuntap_vbox0="tap"

config_vbox0=( "null")

config_br0=( "dhcp" )

bridge_br0="wlan0 vbox0"

depend_br0()

{

         need net.wlan0

         need net.vbox0

}

brctl_br0=( "setfd 0"

"sethello 10"

"stp off" )
```

----------

